# Smoking with honeysuckle wood chips?



## bluewhisper (Feb 10, 2019)

I tried the Search for this but the hits were about turkey.

I've led volunteer events where we cut Amur Honeysuckle bushes out of parks, and the City crews chip them and dump the chips. I could get tons of that, literally.

Does anyone smoke with that? Would it be poisonous or anything? I'm half-tempted to try some of it on something really cheap like hot dogs, just to see what it's like.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Go for it may be worth the try. Making sure no poison ivy mixed in. May be well worth the try my thoughts say it would be sweet smoke.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2019)

Honeysuckle is very prominent in SouthEast Pennsylvania.
At the right time of year, you can locate it just by driving in a wooded area with a window open.
It's one of my favorite scents, and when we were Kids, we used to pick the flowers, one at a time & suck the juice out of the bottom of the flower. I still stop & pluck a few if I happen to run into them along a road or path.

I would imagine the wood from the Honeysuckle would be much like the fruit woods, but I never tried any.

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll try it later this season though I think I'll cut sticks because the stuff from the city chipper might be more than just honeysuckle.


----------

